# Ongoing Poll | How Would You Rate Lyft



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Drivers who drive exclusively for Lyft or drive for both Lyft & Uber, please rate Driving For Lyft. The Rating you award should reflect your aggregate assessment of income, pax dynamics, the company Lyft and its policies etc. etc.

I would offer this *Rough Rating Guide:
5 Stars:* Exceptional, I'd tell my lill' Sis to go drive for Lyft.
*4 Stars:* Good, I'd tell my friend or neighbor to drive for Lyft.
*3 Stars:* So So, I'd tell someone desperate to give it a shot.
*2 Stars:* Bad, not gonna recommend it to no one.
*1 Star:* Horrible, can't wait to get that stinky pink stache off of me!

*PS:* Please help keep this poll alive by adding comments summarizing your vote, or any other comments on this topic. Thanx!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft and the coalition of the billionaires who didn't invest in Uber*







BY SARAH LACY 
http://pando.com/2015/05/15/lyft-and-the-coalition-of-the-billionaires-who-didnt-invest-in-uber/


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Drivers who drive exclusively for Lyft or drive for both Lyft & Uber, please rate Driving For Lyft. The Rating you award should reflect your aggregate assessment of income, pax dynamics, the company Lyft and its policies etc. etc.
> 
> I would offer this *Rough Rating Guide:
> 5 Stars:* Exceptional, I'd tell my lill' Sis to go drive for Lyft.
> ...


Lyft is no better/worse than Uber IMO. Lyft treats also drivers with disdain. However, unlike Uber, Lyft does not have the habit of publicly putting its foot in its mouth at every opportunity.

Lyft is the dark horse. Also poor in terms of ethics, but they know how to keep quiet about it.

They have demonstrared though, that they are willing to change (I.e. by now paying drivers in full for all rides), but getting that change was like getting blood out of a stone.

All in all, there is potential in this company to be a good source of employment for drivers, but they have a long way still to go.


----------



## LolX (May 11, 2015)

I only did Lyft 150 or so rides last August-October and I had very, very few pax who were d-bags. One drunk group of bros the only Saturday night I worked. Three other rides too (they had something in common)... everyone else was pretty awesome. 

I will say when I worked for them (and compared to reading experiences with Uber on here), I did feel like they tried a little at least to care about the drivers. Then again, I drove when they had $1 bonus for every ride + no commish/when Power Driver was just 15 hours. Now it seems like it'd make me a lot less money.

I thought I retired from Ride Sharing but I stumbled on this site a few weeks ago and have been enjoying the laughs. Between reading this site and having a $500 bonus to do 20 rides for Uber, I'm thinking of just doing it for stories.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Good to see you back chi1cabby!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I won't drive for Lyft simply due to their extremely low rates. The number crunchers at Lyft don't understand the Inland Empire economy nor the micro economy of the desert.

Why anyone here in the desert is driving for Lyft boggles my mind:

Lyft minimum fare $4 - $1.50 SFR = $2.50 - 20% ($0.50) = $2.00 to the driver.
Uber minimum fare $6 - $1.00 SFR = $5.00 - 20% ($1.00) = $4.00 to the driver.

Lyft per mile & per minute rates are less and base the rate is more than 50% less than Uber, it just doesn't make sense to drive for 1/2 the potential income.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I am neither an Uber driver nor a Lyft driver. I will soon be in the position of needing to work as long as possible, then taking 2-3 weeks off at a time, for a few years. So I love the flexibility of setting your own hours.

I know both companies have broken laws to get where they are at today, and I have a serious issue with working for a company that blatantly disrespects not only existing laws but their employees.

I am probably going to look for a different opportunity, but my gut feeling is that Lyft is the better... make that, the less evil of the two.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

3/5

Current rating system -1.5
Dashboard -0.5


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The growing gap between what Lyft is becoming and what I want it to be*







BY SARAH LACY


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*TOMORROW'S ADVANCE MAN*
*Marc Andreessen's plan to win the future. *
*BY TAD FRIEND*
*http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/05/18/tomorrows-advance-man*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*3 Tips for Chasing Your Dreams, from a Business Owner and Lyft Driver*
*http://blog.lyft.com/posts/2015/5/1...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft Update Brings PayPal Support And Easy Credit Card Uploads*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Bill Ford's Venture Firm Invests in Lyft*
*http://recode.net/2015/05/22/bill-fords-venture-firm-invests-in-lyft/*


----------



## Driver1 (May 8, 2015)

I was kinda surprise when i saw my driver summary, made 21.41 + 5.00 tip, lyft took 20% and 1.50 safe fee will be charge to pax. my take home pay is 22.13

this is way better than uber. but Lyft needs to build their userbase, it needs new market strategy.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I received a phone call the other day from Lyft, asking me why I rated them zero from zero to ten on one of their online polls, specifically on the question of "how likely are you to recommend Lyft to other potential drivers?" 

I said it was because of their not paying drivers in full, and that now that they have changed that policy they've now improved to 5/10.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

four stars


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft vs. Uber: Just How Dominant Is Uber in the Ridesharing Business?*
*http://m.fool.com/investing/general/2015/05/24/lyft-vs-uber-just-how-dominant-is-uber-ridesharing*


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

whatever rate lyft, take -2 stars for uber. so if I go 4, ubers a 2.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

lyft should use those investments and blast ads all over tv. Pay the damn tv channels during NBA finals. hell pay some rich NBA/NFL/NHL team to name their stadium lyft. have a guy go jerk off a donkey while the donkey has the lyft logo on its ass. I don't care, but do something other than be a typical pyamid scheme company where you use the grunts to try to grow your business.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Phoenix:
Lyft rates going down....



















*


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

The bottom line is that Lyft pays more per mile and the $1 Uber takes out for every ride has a big negative impact, especially on rides less than $10 which is the norm. Compared to Lyft, not worth bothering with Uber unless it's surging and even a 1.5 is not worth driving more than a few minutes for a pick up. Also, Lyft tip revenue generally pays for more than my gas. Still rates need to go considerably higher for this to be anything close to a serious gig, at least for me.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Which would you rather be? a) In a car with a stinking turd = Uber or b) in a car with a bucket of piss = Lyft.

Pros of Lyft: tipping, banning passengers. Prime time bonus.

Cons of Lyft: Uber surge is more fair for drivers/a pick-up in the surge zone, you get a surge fare. Uber surges more in my city (Chicago). Lyft safe rider fee = $1.50, which is $1.50 paid by a passenger that drivers never see any part of. Lyft is the asshat that started the race to the bottom in fares (if I remember correctly, I may be wrong). Hardcore Lyft drivers act like they're in a cult. Lyft doesn't geofence banned pick-up locations---good luck noobs, lol! 

Same in both. Crappy driver support (probably based in India/nothing against Indians, it's just annoying with dealing with people who don't speak English as a native language). Crappy customer service. Using the "safe rider fee" accounting gimmick to get a guaranteed $1/$1.50 from each ride then take another 20% on top of that. Low rates.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Say what you like about lyft in the end it's still better then uber.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Gotta agree on that


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Say what you like about lyft in the end it's still better then uber.


Yup
End of story


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Say what you like about lyft in the end it's still better then uber.


I think his point was that Lyft is less bad compared with Uber, not that Lyft is better than Uber.

There is a difference - a dog turd generally does not stink as much as a cat turd. But it'd be a stretch to say that a dog turd is therefore better than a cat turd. It just means that it stinks less.


----------



## Driver1 (May 8, 2015)

cons: lyft = 2500 deductible Uber = 1000 deductible

only thing i dont like.. only thing.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Driver1 said:


> I was kinda surprise when i saw my driver summary, made 21.41 + 5.00 tip, lyft took 20% and 1.50 safe fee will be charge to pax. my take home pay is 22.13
> 
> this is way better than uber. but Lyft needs to build their userbase, it needs new market strategy.


Giving away 5 rides up to $20/each is NOT the answer.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Lyft easily out classes uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber investor Chris Sacca thinks Carl Icahn made a 'big mistake' backing Lyft*
*http://www.businessinsider.com/chris-sacca-carl-icahn-made-a-mistake-with-lyft-2015-6*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft Introduces Local City Managers to Bolster Its Growth*
*http://recode.net/2015/06/11/lyft-introduces-local-city-managers-to-bolster-its-growth/*


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I received a phone call the other day from Lyft, asking me why I rated them zero from zero to ten on one of their online polls, specifically on the question of "how likely are you to recommend Lyft to other potential drivers?"
> 
> I said it was because of their not paying drivers in full, and that now that they have changed that policy they've now improved to 5/10.


Only thing I like about lyft, that they don't send auto deactivation when rating go below 4.6


----------



## LAJB (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, generally Lyft pax are more well behaved then Uber. However, Lyft falls short in many areas:

* Less demand. Running both for the last couple of months Uber demand far exceeds Lyft demand by a ratio of at least 90-10.
* No multiple vehicles. On Uber I have two cars on my driver account, and can switch between them as I like. With Lyft I had to choose one or the other, and changing cars was a drawn-out and frustrating process.
* No accounting/trip history. Complain about Uber's pricing all you like, but you can break down every trip by time and distance to see if the figures match. With Lyft this is impossible.
* Driving down the market. It seems to me that UberX's low rates (at least in Los Angeles and Ventura County) are in direct response to Lyft's rates. Uber will not be undersold, and thus I believe that Lyft is actually helping to keep UberX rates a $1/mile in LA County thanks to their $1.10 rate, and at $1.25 a mile compared to Lyft's $1.62 a mile in Ventura County.

IMHO Uber is the Coke of rideshare, and the best Lyft will ever be able to do is to be a very distant second place. I don't think this will change until Lyft tries to match Uber on pricing, and redesigns their app. With so many drivers out there now, Uber is still the best shot to make consistent income and Lyft is a waste of time.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft just invited its top customers into a program that promises secret parties*
*http://www.businessinsider.com/lyft...o-join-new-program-with-secret-parties-2015-7*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Starbucks chooses Lyft over Uber to give coffee perks to passengers*
*http://www.businessinsider.com/starbucks-choose-lyft-over-uber-for-partnership-2015-7*


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Starbucks chooses Lyft over Uber to give coffee perks to passengers*
> *http://www.businessinsider.com/starbucks-choose-lyft-over-uber-for-partnership-2015-7*


I wouldn't mind getting tipped with Starbucks stars..lol


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Lyft feels like Ubers' *****. Whenever Uber drops their rates, Lyft follows Ubers' lead. If Lyft really wants to try to take over Uber, maybe they should raise their rates so drivers could make a living. They could have a high rate that was contingent if the driver would only stay online with Lyft and then have another rate for drivers who play both sides. No need to tell the riders. Simply charge the riders the high rate. Take all of Ubers' drivers and then see Uber squirm.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Good idea! Time for a new rate war only this time going in the opposite direction


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I received a phone call the other day from Lyft, asking me why I rated them zero from zero to ten on one of their online polls, specifically on the question of "how likely are you to recommend Lyft to other potential drivers?"
> 
> I said it was because of their not paying drivers in full, and that now that they have changed that policy they've now improved to 5/10.


I just started with Lyft after doing Uber for awhile. Can you please tell me more about the "not paying driver in full?" Thank you in advance!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyft used to only partially pay its drivers on its Lyft Line product. The deal as offered by Lyft was that Line rides would be paid exactly the same as regular Lyft rides. So for example if you drive 5.0 miles on Lyft, and then 5.0 miles on a Lyft Line, you would get paid the same amount. However, what Lyft did in practice was not what it had agreed to. If a Line fare was $5.95 for example, Lyft would take the 95 cents for itself, and then take its 20% of the remaining $5. On Prime Time rides it was even worse because they took the cents from the fare before applying the multiplier.

So supposing the $5.95 fare was at +100%, instead of multiplying by 2 to get $11.90, Lyft would first take the 95 cents, and then multiply the remaining $5 by two to get a gross fare of $10. Shaving off $1.90 from the gross fare, or $1.52 from the driver's net revenue.

They offered no credible explanation for increasing their take from drivers; they said it was their "standard business practice". I bombarded them with emails trying to convince/demand/shame them into paying for all work done by drivers, not just a part of it. Eventually they changed this crooked policy of theirs, but they still refuse to pay back the money they took. They still owe me approximately $400.

There are other issues with Lyft, such as being in a Prime Time area, doing a ride and having the app confirm it was a Prime Time, but only paying the driver regular fare. Lyft sometimes will make an adjustment to correct the underpayment, other times they will not. It seems to be at random.

You have to keep an eye on the trips you do with Lyft and make sure you get paid correctly
They are just as bad as Uber in this respect, if not worse.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Ongoing Poll | Do Uber & Lyft Exercise Excessive Control Over IC Drivers.*


----------



## AFL2015 (Jul 11, 2015)

Lyft rates are better than Uber in DFW, but there is no Lyft user base. They need to start doing some real marketing to add to brand awareness. Even though rates are better I make more from Uber because I get way more rides.....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Study: More People Use Uber, But Lyft's Users Are More Engaged*
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...social&utm_channel=Technology&linkId=16381177


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Lyft helps keep Uber honest


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft Doesn't Understand Its Local Markets and Is Trying To Fix It*
*http://skift.com/2015/09/05/lyft-doesnt-understand-its-local-markets-and-is-trying-to-fix-it/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Postmates CEO on Bill Gurley Criticism and Whether He'd Partner With Lyft (Q&A)*
*http://recode.net/2015/09/17/postma...iticism-and-whether-hed-partner-with-lyft-qa/*


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Running both apps simultaneously was unfair to Lyft because it was off almost all day with the overwhelming Uber ping rate - Lyft was off almost all of my shifts.

I decided to test it this week, and run only Lyft.

Day 4 was today. I'm well over my average earnings, considering the 20% Lyft is taking is offset by the tips I'm getting in cash. Waiting to see the daily reports to determine my tip percentage, but so far I'm encouraged to keep Uber off.

The real difference I've noticed is the earnings per ride. Granted, I have to drive further to pick up a Lyft passenger, but Lyft averages, for me, $15 a ride. Uber averages $8 per ride.

That means I spend more time per shift waiting for a ping, but so what? Each ride is worth more, almost twice as much, plus a tip from nearly every passenger.

Once I factor in the weekly miles I drive so I can calculate my costs, I'll have a better idea. Also, I intend to drive the required "busy hours" to get my commission up to 90%. I have a 95% acceptance rate, but that's bullshit because I got a "balloon message" telling me I missed a ride when I ****ing well know I did not "miss" anything, they simply didn't use any audio of visual signals that I had connected with a pax. I was looking at the damn screen when the window appeared. I'm wondering if the bastards did that to screw my 90% acceptance criteria.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Lyft partners with Justin Bieber?

OK, but I'm not playing his music in my car for anyone. Find another has-been to partner with, it's not like Justin Timberlake is busy.


----------



## Genji (Jun 25, 2015)

I have been telling myself that Lyft is a little bit better than Uber, then came this!

http://thehub.lyft.com/

JustinFrigginBieber?


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Please take a moment to Rate Lyft on this Thanksgiving Day.
> Thank you!


How can I rate Uber SUCKS?


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Lyft sucks in Detroit and they suck at customer (drover) service. 
8 days for a reply via email. 
Had a request for a PAX who was 30 minutes away. Come on! I'm not driving 30 minutes for anyone!
Very few Lyft requests at all as more Uber drivers have added Lyft to their driving. 
Uber, as bad as they are, keeps me busy.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Newer Forum Members who drive for Lyft, please Rate Lyft. And if you drive for Uber as well, please Rate Uber
*Ongoing Poll | How Would YOU Rate Uber?*

Thanx!


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Beur said:


> I won't drive for Lyft simply due to their extremely low rates. The number crunchers at Lyft don't understand the Inland Empire economy nor the micro economy of the desert.
> 
> Why anyone here in the desert is driving for Lyft boggles my mind:
> 
> ...


I'll bet Lyft is looking a lot better now!


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

It's ok. Needs XL only option, also display prime time ride when accepted. I drive lyft less do to those issues.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

Lyft is great so far I don't believe in the new 25% split they are taking for new drivers. 20% is good enough with tips and 10% power driver bonus which is easy to do if you only do part time you can make close to 100% sometimes even more. Problem is these freaking uber passenger transplants need to learn how to tip. Its great the marketing in my city is getting a ton of uber clients but you can definitely tell an only lyft user vs a both user. How can we get the both app user clients to tip without putting up a sign haha?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please take a moment to rate Lyft in light of Lyft emulating Uber's Rate Cuts.
Thanx!


----------

